# Updated on 10/12: Sponsorship/Discount for Nodak members



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey guys. I recently became a sponsor for Nodak...Dakota Hunting Dog.(Sorry for the shameless plug) However, if you're interested in a copy of one of my Huntng Dog Traveler's Guides, you can email or pm me and I can hook you up with a discounted edition delivered to your door.

I'm also looking for some people to attend outdoor shows in the ND, SD, WI and MN areas to promote the books. I'll be paying all related expenses. If your interested, let me know.

Later...Mike

[email protected]

www.dakotahuntingdog.com


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Mike - great idea and product. Hope you do well. Have you looked into trying to place them at the sporting shops?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Brit,

Yes, I have. But being in MS for training makes it a little difficult. I plan on mailing some to Cabelas and Scheels.

Mike


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey everyone. My books will be in the *Fargo* Scheels in the next week or two. I'll post up once they receive them. Buying them at Scheels will save $6 in shipping.

Later...

Mike


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That was quick.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I just got mine! I sure wish I had this during the spring season when Bella got ran over. I bet the guys in SD a few years back would have loved to have something like this when their dogs were drinking the pot hole water and dying. I think it was from the blue alage (sp). I can tell you first hand you don't want that helpless feeling when your best friend is dieing in your arms. Good on you Mike!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey guys. ND editions are now available at the Fargo Scheels. You can find them in the Hunting Dept.

I'm also now able to sell direct now. I accept check or paypal (credit cards acccepted).

Shoot me a pm or email [email protected]

Thanks...

Mike


----------

